# Computer can't detect ethernet cable



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

Computer keeps saying that the I need to plug in a ethernet cable but I already did. This is happening on my Windows 7 Ultimate partition. I also have have a Mac OSX partition and the internet is working fine on that partition.
Here is what I get for ipconfig/all command:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\RoxStar>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PYRO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-AE-C5-2B-95-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4979357A-DA68-4E4B-AC70-BE69E69B9C46}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\RoxStar>
Hope you guys can help.


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

I just installed a fresh copy of Windows 7 on another partition and installed the drivers from the motherboard's CD (sabertooth x58), but the problem still exist. Please help!!!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you post a screenshot from device manager with network adapters expanded and your ethernet controller expanded also please?


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for responding! Attached is the screenshot of the device manager.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please expand the Realtek for me please.


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

Here you go


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Please try another ethernet cable.

2. Try plugging the ethernet cable into a different Lan port on the router.

3. Please open device manager by right clicking and choosing run as administrator going to network adapters and expand your ethernet controller and click on driver tab slect uninstall and click ok and ok again. Restart computer.

Any change?

If not:

4. Please go to the computer manufacturer's website and download the latest drivers from there and save to the hard drive. If unable to download on the computer then do it from another computer and transfer to a USB stick or burn to a cd and transfer to probmatic computer.

Uninstall old drivers from program and features and then install new drivers downloaded.

Please update us to any changes.


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

Tried all the suggestions but nothing worked


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Lets see an *ipconfig /all *for review please.


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\RoxStar>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MAYHEM
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-AE-C5-2B-95-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{71FA7080-89D4-4ECD-83E9-6FAECCC741D1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\RoxStar>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please go into your bios and ensure the onboard Lan is set to enabled.


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

I checked and it is set to enabled


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please see the sticky below give us all information requested except the *ipconfig /all *which we have please give us the firewall you are using as this always forgotten 99% of the time.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

My ISP is Primus, DSL connection and using a Linksys router.
I'm not using any firewall beside the one that comes with windows 7.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Make and model of linksys and anit-virus used please?

Also any other computers on the network that are connected to linksys and have internet connectivity?


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

The linksys router is WRT54G and there is 2 other computers on the network both have internet connection. No anti-virus.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please connect up to the linksys router using an ethernet cable from the computers ethernet port and then the other end to one of the Lan ports of the router and report back whether you have stable internet connectivity.


----------



## RoxStar (Aug 3, 2012)

The computer is connected to the router through the Lan port to the ethernet port this entire time. No internet connectivity. My computer doesn't think there is a ethernet cable connected to the computer.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please donwload the latest ethernet card drivers from the computer manufcturer's website. Uninstall the old drivers from programs and features and then install the new drivers just dwonloaded.


----------

